
Ubuntu 18.04 Bionic Beaver Released - fcanela
https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
======
fcanela
Release note is not yet ready but they are announcing it in the website:
[https://www.ubuntu.com/](https://www.ubuntu.com/).

This release got a little bit delayed because of an unexpected bug that have
been solved and tested in the same day.

Good job and congratulations to Canonical and associated devs!

------
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16931491](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16931491)

270+ comments

------
ganeshkrishnan
Gnome is a cpu and memory hog even without any extensions. A simple opening of
applications panel via the dock takes around 2-3 seconds on my XPS

Lxde/ Lubuntu is much more snappy and usable in my opinion

~~~
dleslie
I greatly prefer MATE.

Gnome2 until I die! ;)

